# Generals Evolution: RC2 der vielversprechenden Red Alert 3 Mod kurz vor der Fertigstellung



## Danko Jones (15. Januar 2018)

Ein _Command & Conquer: Generals_ in besserer Grafik: Viele erhofften sich dies vom 2011 angekündigten _Command & Conquer: Generals 2. _Das Spiel wurde jedoch nach heftiger Fan-Kritik, unter anderem an der Umstellung auf Free-To-Play, im Oktober 2013 eingestellt. Nun gibt es neue Hoffnung für alle C&C Generals Fans: Der Red Alert 3 Mod _"Generals Evolution"_

Ganze fünf Jahre sind seit der Veröffentlichung des Release Candidate 1 für die Red Alert 3 Mod _"Generals Evolution"_ vergangen. Die am 1. Januar 2013 veröffentlichte Modifikation bot bereits einige aus _C&C: Generals_ portierte Einheiten und Maps. Insgesamt fühlte sich die Mod allerdings eher wie eine "Pre-Alpha" an, da beispielsweise zum damaligen Zeitpunkt keine Gebäude oder Infanterie aus C&C Generals portiert worden sind. Dies sah auch das zweiköpfige Entwicklerteam um "Gunship_Mark_II" und "Sgor00" ein, woraufhin man sich für die verfrühte Veröffentlichung entschuldigte. Für den Release Candidate 2 haben sich die beiden Entwickler nun viel Zeit genommen und fehlende Elemente aus C&C Zero Hour in Generals Evolution übernommen. 
Folgende Punkte hat das Entwicklerteam dabei bereits erfolgreich eingearbeitet:


sämtliche Gebäude
95% der Fahrzeuge und ein Großteil der Infanterie
15 Skirmish/Multiplayer Maps (Remakes aus Generals)
alle Zero Hour Generäle inkl. ihrer Spezialfähigkeiten
Des weiteren wurden Anpassungen und Verbesserungen an der KI vorgenommen sowie erste Missionen erstellt.

Grafisch wurde die Sage 2.0-Engine von C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3 an den aus C&C: Generals bekannten Look angepasst. Vor allem für die spektakuläre Darstellung der Partikel-Effekte wurde viel Zeit investiert. Außerdem wurden sämtliche Einheiten aus C&C Generals durch HD-Modelle ersetzt. Die Gebäude wurden komplett neu erstellt und sehr detailliert in Szene gestellt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ksZD6aRRiTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gleichzeitig stellte "Gunship_Mark_II" in einem kürzlichen Update klar, dass _Generals Evolution _kein 1&1 Port werden wird. Dies wird damit begründet, dass viele elementare Mechanismen aus C&C: Generals nicht in der RA3-Engine vorhanden sind und somit nicht bzw. nur schwer umgesetzt werden können.

Genauere Details zu den offenen Arbeitspaketen sowie die Pläne für Release Candidate 3 sollen nach Veröffentlichung des RC2 folgen. Diese ist bereits für den 1. Februar 2018 geplant. 


Quelle: Command And Conquer : Generals Evolution mod for C&C: Red Alert 3 - Mod DB


----------



## shadie (17. Januar 2018)

Ist meine Erinnerung so stark getrübt oder ist da einfach kein extrem großer Unterschied?

Das letzte mal als ich Generals gespielt habe ist schon was her und gute Spiele hat man eben auch in guter Erinnerung.

Gut die Effekte z.B. sehen hübscher aus aber die Models?


----------



## Danko Jones (17. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ist meine Erinnerung so stark getrübt oder ist da einfach kein extrem großer Unterschied?
> 
> Das letzte mal als ich Generals gespielt habe ist schon was her und gute Spiele hat man eben auch in guter Erinnerung.
> 
> Gut die Effekte z.B. sehen hübscher aus aber die Models?



Kommt drauf an was du unter "extrem groß" verstehst. Ich persönlich finde es durchaus beeindruckend was man aus der SAGE 2.0 Engine alles rausholen kann, gerade wenn man bedenkt, das der Look von (vanilla) Red Alert 3 eher an amerikanische Cartoons erinnert.
Zu den Modellen: Diese wurden zunächst aus C&C Generals übernommen. Mittlerweile sollen sämtliche Modelle durch neuere, teilweise aus anderen Mods bereitgestellte, bessere Modelle ersetzt worden sein.
Neben den Look finde ich persönlich sehr vorteilhaft, dass Red Alert 3 nach wie vor problemlos auf aktuellen Rechnern läuft. Neben Widescreen-Support ist vor allem der Netcode von Red Alert 3 um einiges besser. C&C Zero Hour fing bei uns immer im LAN schon bei geringer Einheitenzahl an zu ruckeln. Auch Verbindungsabbrüche "Die Daten der Spieler sind nicht mehr synchron" hat ein Match gerne mal abrupt beendet.


----------

